

Where is Ryan Bates? - dimitris99

Ryan Bates (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;rbates) was one of the main reason that Rails was so easily adopted. His tutorials where excellent. We want him back! Does anyone know what he is up to?
======
webehere
There is like a MILLION of these threads:
[https://www.google.com.au/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.c...](https://www.google.com.au/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+ryan+bates&oq=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+ryan+bates&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.11269j0j8&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=91&ie=UTF-8)

I get it - I fell the same way - but it feels a little clingey now!

~~~
dimitris99
You are probably right. It is clingey. I promise to let go! My question was
more a reflection on what is it that may burn a programmer out. In this case
it is more than just a mere programmer, it was someone with great
communication skills. A rather rare combination.

